# Preserving Animals



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

What can I put into a jar to preserve dead animals? I've got a mutated cane toad that I've wanted to wack into a jar and put on my bookshelf for a while now, but I've never known what I could use.

I've heard that plain metho is often used? Could I just use that?

Thanks,
~ notechistiger.


----------



## Australis (Sep 30, 2008)

I just use metho, cheap, safe and easiest to get.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, Australis.


----------



## melgalea (Sep 30, 2008)

i use metho


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

Use colourless metho, it turns brown after a day or so but is still see through.


----------



## jessb (Oct 1, 2008)

hmmm, a bit icky, no???


----------



## carpetsnake (Oct 1, 2008)

wheres the pics of the toad


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive used metho,i found a dead carpet about 50cm a couple years back,put in jar with metho,where it was sitting in the garage it was getting sun,after 2 years,ive got a albino carpet now,looks good.a bit of sun and any1 can own a albino...


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

carpetsnake said:


> wheres the pics of the toad


 
Here you go. It's a bad photo 'cause it's from my mobile, but you get the gist. The white thing in the picture is my dog.

http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp289/silvershadowwolf24/Panda/mutatedtoad.jpg





pythons73 said:


> Ive used metho,i found a dead carpet about 50cm a couple years back,put in jar with metho,where it was sitting in the garage it was getting sun,after 2 years,ive got a albino carpet now,looks good.a bit of sun and any1 can own a albino...


 
So basically, if you don't want an albino, keep it out of the sun?


----------



## carpetsnake (Oct 1, 2008)

weird thanks


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 1, 2008)

Curious creature. Metho is good.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. When I find a suitable jar, I'll stick some better photos up of it.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow isnt this good timing! I went for a bike ride before and found a nice coloured stumpy put i didnt know how to preserve it. Thanks!!


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

No, I found it a while ago. I put it in the fridge for an hour, than put it into the freezer so that it wouldn't get damaged, as it would have if I had killed it with my usual method (a sharp stop into a brick wall).


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> No, I found it a while ago. I put it in the fridge for an hour, than put it into the freezer so that it wouldn't get damaged, as it would have if I had killed it with my usual method (a sharp stop into a brick wall).



It's a bit macabre but i find it really fascinating trying out all the things that will kill them just from putting it on their skin. It makes you realize just how susceptible amphibians are to changes in their environment.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol, waruikazi. If I'm really tired, I use my cocktail of poisons, which is a mix of meth, floor cleaner, Ajax and Domestos in a spray bottle. It kills them within ten minutes.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

GARTHNFAY

It is actually recommended by the RSPCA to use detol to euth cane toads and i have found metho to work even faster.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Lol, waruikazi. If I'm really tired, I use my cocktail of poisons, which is a mix of meth, floor cleaner, Ajax and Domestos in a spray bottle. It kills them within ten minutes.



Detol does it in seconds lol. I think i prefer it like that.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

Serious? Everytime I spray dettol on the stupid things, they just keep bouncing along. That's why I used my cocktail.


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Lol, waruikazi. If I'm really tired, I use my cocktail of poisons, which is a mix of meth, floor cleaner, Ajax and Domestos in a spray bottle. It kills them within ten minutes.


 
...you know this german products? Yeah, they allways kill different things!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Serious? Everytime I spray dettol on the stupid things, they just keep bouncing along. That's why I used my cocktail.



Really? Like i said i tend to use metho more now. But when i would use dettol they would look normal for a couple of seconds and still have full body function and then just go limp dead.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> GARTHNFAY
> 
> It is actually recommended by the RSPCA to use detol to euth cane toads and i have found metho to work even faster.



My mistake, it was the NT government that recommended the use of dettol.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> ...you know this german products? Yeah, they allways kill different things!


 
They must be universal labels.



waruikazi said:


> But when i would use dettol they would look normal for a couple of seconds and still have full body function and then just go limp dead.


 
Okay, that's weird.


----------

